# Results From October SE?



## iwri

Does anyone have any predictions on when to expect results from the October SE exam? It is so quiet in this forum...while the October PE forum is just going bat$#it crazy.


----------



## GTTrekkie

Since PE results started trickling out today, I'm guessing early next week, 10th or 11th...I've enjoyed all the SPAM in the PE forums! Those folks are ruthless!


----------



## FLGatorsSE

I think either tomorrow or Friday


----------



## David Connor SE

Grading workshop was this past weekend, so I would not expect anything this week.  My guess is next Friday, December 14th.


----------



## FLGatorsSE

with the exception of this past April exam (when they held a cut score workshop in addition to the grading workshop) haven't the results started to come out by the Thursday or Friday after the grading workshop?


----------



## AMS6158

I think it's pretty likely the results will be out Friday Dec. 14th.  Over the last couple cycles, they have released results on a friday.  Although the grading workshop was last week, they have an SE meeting underway from 12/5-12/6.  I wouldn't think they would release results the day after that meeting's conclusion. But i could be wrong, we could get the results tomorrow.


----------



## NHguyPE

AMS6158 said:


> I think it's pretty likely the results will be out Friday Dec. 14th.  Over the last couple cycles, they have released results on a friday.  Although the grading workshop was last week, they have an SE meeting underway from 12/5-12/6.  I wouldn't think they would release results the day after that meeting's conclusion. But i could be wrong, we could get the results tomorrow.


Just out of curiosity, how do you know there is a meeting about the SE going on now?  Last thing I saw on the NCEES Licensure Exchange bulletins related to the SE was the Grading Workshop.  Do they post about meetings elsewhere as well?


----------



## AMS6158

NHguy said:


> Just out of curiosity, how do you know there is a meeting about the SE going on now?  Last thing I saw on the NCEES Licensure Exchange bulletins related to the SE was the Grading Workshop.  Do they post about meetings elsewhere as well?


Someone shared the NCEES newsletter on another board https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/6_Licensure-Exchange_December-2018.pdf


----------



## User1

Also, one of our principals is at that meeting.


----------



## FLGatorsSE

I don't see that the NCEES newsletter mentions an SE exam meeting, unless I'm missing something? I see the "Committee on Examination Audit" is auditing the SE exam administration, maybe that's what you're referring to? Although I don't see the Dec. 5-6th date mentioned. 

Regardless, I'm not really stressing over the results this time around. I feel like I got my face pounded in by that exam...


----------



## AMS6158

FLGatorsSE said:


> I don't see that the NCEES newsletter mentions an SE exam meeting, unless I'm missing something? I see the "Committee on Examination Audit" is auditing the SE exam administration, maybe that's what you're referring to? Although I don't see the Dec. 5-6th date mentioned.
> 
> Regardless, I'm not really stressing over the results this time around. I feel like I got my face pounded in by that exam...


My mistake, I posted the link to the newest newsletter.  The information on the SE scoring meetings was in the October issue: https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/5_Licensure-Exchange_October-2018.pdf.  This issue lists the SE scoring meeting on Nov. 29 - Dec. 1.  But its missing the meeting that was happening Dec 5 - 6.  I will try to find the link for that one too.  I saw it on another board somewhere.


----------



## iwri

I have my fingers crossed for a release today! Pass or fail...I am ready to know. Sadly....I took it in Illinois...and they appear to be a bit on the slow side in regards to releasing their scores vs. other states. Still....fingers crossed.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

The magic hour is coming. I suspect we will know by lunch today.


----------



## AMS6158

Yeah, I think in April the results were released in Virginia just before lunchtime.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

I want results.


----------



## AMS6158

SEStress said:


> I want results.


I'm with you lol


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

This wait is making my butt hurt.


----------



## AMS6158

This wait is giving me heartburn...


----------



## iwri

Has anyone used the NCEES online chat to ask if they are being released today? I am tempted....but also very wary when I think of how much the NCEES chat personnel must have suffered from the people waiting for PE results.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

iwri said:


> Has anyone used the NCEES online chat to ask if they are being released today? I am tempted....but also very wary when I think of how much the NCEES chat personnel must have suffered from the people waiting for PE results.


No, but I highly doubt they will give you anything other than scripted answers. The PE forum was getting the "8 to 10 weeks" answer the day the results came out.


----------



## tua85366

I asked yesterday and got something to the effect of "I know nothing". It wasn't the generic "SE Exam results are released 8 -10 weeks..." blah blah blah.Maybe that's a good thing? Who knows...


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Their mouths are filled with lies.


----------



## AMS6158

Just talked with Ms. Keshia, and I got the generic 8-10 Week response.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

I don't trust anything they say. I don't even trust they grade the exams. I think maybe it's a lottery. They won't let you see the exam, so who is to say. The last time someone said "trust me," I had two hands on my shoulders and something else touched my backside.


----------



## kl/r_robots

Seeing as how they just released PE results this week, i doubt we'll find out today, but who knows. If i passed, it's because they mixed up my exam with someone much smarter than myself...


----------



## AMS6158

Yeah, I think it's wayyy more likely to be next Friday to be honest.  I wish they would just release them.... I mean the grading workshop is over, so they have the scores...


----------



## AMS6158

kl/r_robots said:


> Seeing as how they just released PE results this week, i doubt we'll find out today, but who knows. If i passed, it's because they mixed up my exam with someone much smarter than myself...


Yeah, I'm not expecting good results   This was my second time taking lateral, and it felt like it went way worse than the last time I failed... so I'll be shocked if i passed.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Well, I don't know when we will find out, but I do suspect today. As far as passing, good luck. The exam is ridiculous. I believe I knocked it out of the park this time though. I had to take a School of PE course in lateral design to figure out the seismic detailing though. All said and done, this test costed me around $4000.00 for references, courses, and fees. Seems like I have purchased the ability to look at it and at least confirm that the grader did not make mistakes or they didn't cross up exams.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

AMS6158 said:


> Yeah, I'm not expecting good results   This was my second time taking lateral, and it felt like it went way worse than the last time I failed... so I'll be shocked if i passed.


Good luck. I felt really good about this one but I'm a third time taker for lateral. As mentioned above though, I did take the School of PE lateral course. It helped considerably with seismic detailing. To the point where I had already determined that I was not going to pass without something teaching me the subject.


----------



## AMS6158

SEStress said:


> Good luck. I felt really good about this one but I'm a third time taker for lateral. As mentioned above though, I did take the School of PE lateral course. It helped considerably with seismic detailing. To the point where I had already determined that I was not going to pass without something teaching me the subject.


First go around, I got a perfect score on the afternoon and bombed the multiple choice.  I understand the detailing for seismic.  My problem is the bridge foundations stuff and I struggle with falling for their little tricks in the Multiple choice.


----------



## AMS6158

SEStress said:


> Good luck. I felt really good about this one but I'm a third time taker for lateral. As mentioned above though, I did take the School of PE lateral course. It helped considerably with seismic detailing. To the point where I had already determined that I was not going to pass without something teaching me the subject.


Good luck to you as well


----------



## tua85366

Third time taker of lateral too. Thought I failed the first time - failed. Thought I passed with flying colors last time - failed. This time I feel 50/50. Fingers crossed!!!

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## AMS6158

tua85366 said:


> Third time taker of lateral too. Thought I failed the first time - failed. Thought I passed with flying colors last time - failed. This time I feel 50/50. Fingers crossed!!!
> 
> Good luck to all of you.


Good luck to you too!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Well, I left the test thinking there was no way I failed. I know that I made a few minor mistakes due to the time crunch as I only had (1!!!) minute left when I finished the afternoon, but I finished all of the problems in what I felt was a satisfactory manner. The morning seemed reasonable to me this time too. I would figure I was able to get approximately 35 of them correct with (3) complete guesses on bridge shenanigans. All of this to say, If I did not pass. You may see me on the news in ATL standing in the middle of I85. Likely drunk and naked. And cursing NCEES.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Well, we did not hear by lunch, but the PE results came out late in the day. There is hope.


----------



## kl/r_robots

SEStress said:


> Well, we did not hear by lunch, but the PE results came out late in the day. There is hope.


NCEES may take a late lunch?


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Ok. I'm officially in torture mode... My nerves can't take another day...


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

I am going to make an offering to the Engineering gods by burning my highlighters.


----------



## AMS6158

SEStress said:


> I am going to make an offering to the Engineering gods by burning my highlighters.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

@knight1fox3 Do you still want to be friends?


----------



## knight1fox3

SEStress said:


> @knight1fox3 Do you still want to be friends?


I'll see if there is room on my list. Don't call me, I'll call you. :thumbs:


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

knight1fox3 said:


> I'll see if there is room on my list. Don't call me, I'll call you. :thumbs:


Did you ever get notice from NSPE concerning your meeting minutes?


----------



## knight1fox3

SEStress said:


> Did you ever get notice from NSPE concerning your meeting minutes?


If you've ever been associated with NSPE, you'll know that their response time is about as good as NCEES produces exam results. 7-10 days is their pre-canned response. And that's IF they even decide to provide a response. They may well indeed ignore my inquiry outright. If I receive any information, I'll surely post back.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Yes, yes. All of our organizations are like a meeting of the ents.


----------



## kl/r_robots

SEStress said:


> Yes, yes. All of our organizations are like a meeting of the ents.


can't wait for the letter from NCEES: "We have agreed that you are not an orc"


----------



## Hindianapolis

kl/r_robots said:


> can't wait for the letter from NCEES: "We have agreed that you are not an orc"


I am an orc for all i know.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Hindianapolis said:


> I am an orc for all i know.


He said "orc," not "dork."


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Uh oh. I can't log into my Ncees account.

This either means absolutely nothing or absolutely everything.


----------



## tua85366

SEStress said:


> Uh oh. I can't log into my Ncees account.
> 
> This either means absolutely nothing or absolutely everything.


Me neither!!


----------



## NHguyPE

Did MyNCEES just go down for anyone else?


----------



## GTTrekkie

It shouldn't have crashed cause of us, the PE folks were refreshing more than us. Its a sign!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Maybe my highlighter offering worked?


----------



## tua85366

I'm back in....


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Nope, nothing. Just teasing us.

^^^Why did this one get to stay?


----------



## iwri

Imagine if the NCEES was being billed for all the hours of lost productivity during the final days of waiting for exam results.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

iwri said:


> Imagine if the NCEES was being billed for all the hours of lost productivity during the final days of waiting for exam results.


I'm an idiot. &lt;&lt;&lt;&lt; that's funny. Good job admin...


----------



## Mom-gineer

Can we please NOT degrade women on this site? Can we please act professional?


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Mom-gineer said:


> Can we please NOT degrade women on this site? Can we please act professional?


Who says it is degrading? Being offended is subjective.


----------



## tua85366

Hahaha.

Every new notification on this thread has me inching closer and closer to the edge of my seat.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

tua85366 said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> Every new notification on this thread has me inching closer and closer to the edge of my seat.


I'm already in the floor.


----------



## kevo_55

Please play nice.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

kevo_55 said:


> Please play nice.


Sir, I am the epitome of nice.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Stop and think about how soft this country has become when a simple mom joke gets a finger wag and a scolding. It almost makes me as sad as not having my NCEES results out yet.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Does anyone know what time NCEES released the results for the PE exam on Wednesday?


----------



## leggo PE

SEStress said:


> Does anyone know what time NCEES released the results for the PE exam on Wednesday?


It's unclear. But the first state (Alabama) to release the PE exam results released them around 12:30 Eastern, so it seems reasonable to think that NCEES probably transmitted the results to them some time earlier in the morning.


----------



## iwri

Is it time to give up for this week....and hope for next Friday?


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

leggo PE said:


> It's unclear. But the first state (Alabama) to release the PE exam results released them around 12:30 Eastern, so it seems reasonable to think that NCEES probably transmitted the results to them some time earlier in the morning.


Thank you, bffl.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

iwri said:


> Is it time to give up for this week....and hope for next Friday?


Surely it won't take until next Friday, but I agree the likelihood of a release today is infinitesimal.


----------



## iwri

For some reason...most people are under the impression that results for the SE exam are only released on Fridays. I am not sure what this is based on...or if a midweek release is possible.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

iwri said:


> For some reason...most people are under the impression that results for the SE exam are only released on Fridays. I am not sure what this is based on...or if a midweek release is possible.


In 2016, they were released on December 12. I believe that was a Monday.


----------



## AMS6158

In my experience and that of some of my coworkers, they have been released on Friday for the last few cycles.  But, that really means nothing.  NCEES is unpredictable sometimes.  I hope they come soon!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Time to start today's shenanigans.


----------



## AMS6158

SEStress said:


> Time to start today's shenanigans.


Agreed!  Hopefully results come sooner rather than later... I really don't want to deal with the anticipation all week


----------



## iwri

Has anyone noticed that chat feature is disabled on the NCEES website? Am I being to hopeful that they are up to something....or is it just a coincidence?


----------



## AMS6158

iwri said:


> Has anyone noticed that chat feature is disabled on the NCEES website? Am I being to hopeful that they are up to something....or is it just a coincidence?


Some people swear that means they are about to release results and are trying to limit the # of questions/complaints they receive on chat.  But, there have been false alarms in the past with this...


----------



## FLGatorsSE

I'm getting more and more excited to analyze my results diagnosis report!


----------



## AMS6158

FLGatorsSE said:


> I'm getting more and more excited to analyze my results diagnosis report!


Try to stay positive!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

FLGatorsSE said:


> I'm getting more and more excited to analyze my results diagnosis report!


I hope this isn't the case. If I didn't pass, I might get NCEES tattooed on my derriere. Guess where the C goes.


----------



## AMS6158

FYI - the NCEES chat is back up...


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

I am suspecting this is the magic hour... My nerves can't handle another day.


----------



## AMS6158

SEStress said:


> I am suspecting this is the magic hour... My nerves can't handle another day.


I'm with you, but I'm not thinking we are getting results until Friday.  I hope I am wrong though!!!!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

AMS6158 said:


> I'm with you, but I'm not thinking we are getting results until Friday.  I hope I am wrong though!!!!


Who knows. Just because the last 2 cycles were on Friday doesn't mean anything, but I don't have any more info than you do other than the OCT 16 SE released results on Monday Dec. 12. The SE results usually release a few days after the PE. I just want the results and I want them now. I am about to ritually sacrifice my stapler to the engineering gods.


----------



## AMS6158

SEStress said:


> Who knows. Just because the last 2 cycles were on Friday doesn't mean anything, but I don't have any more info than you do other than the OCT 16 SE released results on Monday Dec. 12. The SE results usually release a few days after the PE. I just want the results and I want them now. I am about to ritually sacrifice my stapler to the engineering gods.


I can perform the ritual with my stapler as well... maybe our combined sacrifice to the engineering gods will bring this nightmare to a close...


----------



## kl/r_robots

I'll gladly sacrifice both of my $500 pos NCEES approved pencils. You'd think for that price they could add one more piece of lead in those for exam day...


----------



## FLGatorsSE

I was thoroughly impressed with the improved pencil this past exam after the abomination that was the April exam pencil.


----------



## iwri

Never mind the pencils....you would think that for the money I spent on this test...they could have at least provided a clock in the testing room.


----------



## AMS6158

Guess not today?  I don't think I can take a whole week of this...


----------



## GTTrekkie

I don't think so. I called Texas Board, and they haven't received anything from NCEES...I was told to give it a few weeks... ha! yea right....


----------



## kl/r_robots

Sorry guys, I'm sure it's my fault - they probably had to order some extra red ink to mark up all the stuff i got wrong, then get a special permit truck to haul it to my place. Hope they don't have to drive it over the bridges I've designed!


----------



## AMS6158

uuuuuhg this is going to be a long week


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

Results are out.


----------



## Hindianapolis

I got the email....

should i open?


----------



## tua85366

Seriously? Nothing received over here in PA.


----------



## iwri

Screenshots?


----------



## kl/r_robots

wait are they actually out for some of you? or just the trolls?


----------



## Hindianapolis

Failed both


----------



## GTTrekkie

I vote trolls... It's past 5PM in SC... but that didn't stop my stomach from flipping when I saw the post


----------



## bigirishman

Not trolling, just got results (previously passed the vert):




Take EET, it's worth it's weight in GOLD!


----------



## PurPete

I received my results this afternoon, Indiana


----------



## YAZRABADI

Congrats, May the Lord bless us all with good news.


----------



## AMS6158

PurPete said:


> I received my results this afternoon, Indiana
> 
> View attachment 12418


Congrats


----------



## AMS6158

bigirishman said:


> Not trolling, just got results (previously passed the vert):
> 
> View attachment 12417
> 
> 
> Take EET, it's worth it's weight in GOLD!


Congrats!


----------



## YAZRABADI

PurPete said:


> I received my results this afternoon, Indiana
> 
> View attachment 12418


Congrats, I pray I have the same results. That is what I am waiting for.....


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

SEStress said:


> Results are out.


@AMS6158@tj_PE@GTTrekkie You guys gave me a fudgey. I am insulted. I was legitimately trying to be helpful. I will now go back to trolling.


----------



## GTTrekkie

SEStress said:


> @AMS6158@tj_PE@GTTrekkie You guys gave me a fudgey. I am insulted. I was legitimately trying to be helpful. I will now go back to trolling.


I think the rank of "Purveyor of Falsehoods" threw me a little bit...


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

GTTrekkie said:


> I think the rank of "Purveyor of Falsehoods" threw me a little bit...


It's ok. I have big shoulders. We can be friends again.


----------



## User1

SEStress said:


> It's ok. I have big shoulders. We can be friends again.


it was just what i would think if my results were out. shit.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

tj_PE said:


> it was just what i would think if my results were out. shit.


It's ok. You're kind of like my spirit animal anyway. To hate you would be like hating oneself.


----------



## tua85366

PA just released. Passed lateral on my third try. IT'S OVER!


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

tua85366 said:


> PA just released. Passed lateral on my third try. IT'S OVER!


Fantastic. Congrats.


----------



## integralexpan

Passed Vert but not Lat in PA


----------



## tua85366

That lateral exam was insanely hard.

SEStress, how did you make out?


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

/monthly_2018_12/large.results.png.b38fa55aefcc84755b1468b04753c69e.png

You're probably going to see me on the news.


----------



## tua85366

SEStress said:


> /monthly_2018_12/large.results.png.b38fa55aefcc84755b1468b04753c69e.png
> 
> You're probably going to see me on the news.


So you got Acceptable on the two hardest questions in the afternoon... That's exactly how my afternoon score looked last cycle. Keep at it. 

How was your morning score?


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

tua85366 said:


> PA just released. Passed lateral on my third try. IT'S OVER!


I know that feeling. Raising a beer to ya'.



integralexpan said:


> Passed Vert but not Lat in PA


GRATS! (You can get the rest of the congratulations when you pass LATERAL in April.) You got this!



SEStress said:


> /monthly_2018_12/large.results.png.b38fa55aefcc84755b1468b04753c69e.png
> 
> You're probably going to see me on the news.


Shucks. Also want to know what your morning was but I suspect you did fine. I'll show you my first attempt at the SE if it makes you feel better. Took me 2 tries for each half, improved greatly each time and passed. If I can do it you can definitely do it!


----------



## FLGatorsSE

I see the email in my inbox but I'm not looking..... I'm afraid to see the inevitable


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

FLGatorsSE said:


> I see the email in my inbox but I'm not looking..... I'm afraid to see the inevitable


I'll open it if you don't.

Also, run around the building or scream into a pillow before (or after) you open it. It helps.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

TehMightyEngineer said:


> I know that feeling. Raising a beer to ya'.
> 
> GRATS! (You can get the rest of the congratulations when you pass LATERAL in April.) You got this!
> 
> Shucks. Also want to know what your morning was but I suspect you did fine. I'll show you my first attempt at the SE if it makes you feel better. Took me 2 tries for each half, improved greatly each time and passed. If I can do it you can definitely do it!


I made a 29 out of 40 but I don't want to post it for 2 reasons. (1) The distribution is embarrassing  as I  scored above average in less criteria than I prefer to disclose and (2) it is likely enough information to narrow down who I am and I prefer to remain as anonymous as possible while on this forum disclosing my scores. Hopefully this will ease your curiosity. To be honest, I really thought I had it this time. I was expecting a 36 in the morning and three acceptable with one improvement required but they pulled some shenanigans with the wood portion of the exam in the afternoon and I couldn't find the information in the new NDS within the specified time limit. I knew what I did wrong but I can't go into further depth without likely getting banned by @knight1fox3 again. Anywho, I appreciate your reply to the MS requirement in the other thread. It's always good to have other opinions, the more you know and all.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

FLGatorsSE said:


> I see the email in my inbox but I'm not looking..... I'm afraid to see the inevitable


Might as well get it over with.


----------



## FLGatorsSE

SEStress said:


> Might as well get it over with.


I....uh.....passed.....wow....I am without speech.... 

yikes....anybody who doesn't' pass, just realize....this was my 5th attempt... so i feel ya'll


----------



## kevo_55

@SEStress

Don't feel down on how you did. Learn from this and keep studying. This is the hardest of all of the exams. 

Take it in the spring and give this exam a run for it's money! YOU WILL PASS. I believe that you can. 

Oh and that wasn't KF. That was me. No harm done in the end. We are cool.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

SEStress said:


> I made a 29 out of 40 but I don't want to post it for 2 reasons. (1) The distribution is embarrassing  as I  scored above average in less criteria than I prefer to disclose and (2) it is likely enough information to narrow down who I am and I prefer to remain as anonymous as possible while on this forum disclosing my scores. Hopefully this will ease your curiosity. To be honest, I really thought I had it this time. I was expecting a 36 in the morning and three acceptable with one improvement required but they pulled some shenanigans with the wood p﻿ortion of the exam in the afternoon and I couldn't find the information in the new NDS within the specified time limit. I knew what I did wrong but I can't go into further depth without likely getting banned by @knight1fox3 again. Anywho, I appreciate your reply to the MS requirement in the other thread. It's always good to have other opinions, the more you ﻿know ﻿and all.


I recently abandoned all pretense that people couldn't figure out who I am. But I fully respect and understand your motive; knowing it was 29 out of 40 is all I needed.

Don't worry about the above average; here's my score for lateral where I missed it by one afternoon question:

/monthly_2018_12/large.1897229127_Annotation2018-12-10202407.jpg.5ede4b41f08019e8bcaa38a3fcc8e68f.jpg

I have no idea what their average is, but I'm apparently not average. Passed on the second try for lateral.

You want the really bad news. By my metric you missed passing by only a bit on that afternoon. If those were "improvement required" I bet it would have been sufficient. You're really close!

In my experience, once you're that close you'll pass the next time around. Double down on the studies and I bet you will pass.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE

kevo_55 said:


> @SEStress
> 
> Don't feel down on how you did. Learn from this and keep studying. This is the hardest of all of the exams.
> 
> Take it in the spring and give this exam a run for it's money! YOU WILL PASS. I believe that you can.
> 
> Oh and that wasn't KF. That was me. No harm done in the end. We are cool.


Well, if I can get over this hurdle, I will start a new account and become a supporting member. Hopefully I will be able to guide others on the East Coast in the awful mess that is seismic design.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

SEStress said:


> Well, if I can get over this hurdle, I will start a new account and become a supporting member. Hopefully I will be able to guide others on the East Coast in the awful mess that is seismic design.


PMd.


----------



## kevo_55

SEStress said:


> Well, if I can get over this hurdle, I will start a new account and become a supporting member. Hopefully I will be able to guide others on the East Coast in the awful mess that is seismic design.


It's not if, it is when.

All I can say is that a ordinary engineer in MN can do this stuff, anyone can. It's tricky, but there is a method to this madness.


----------



## SE-wishes

Very disappointed, 2nd lateral attempt.... AM: 28/40, PM: steel and concrete: Acceptable, Wood/Masonry: improvement req’d; General: Unacceptable. Whereas last Spring I got Acceptable on the General question. So annoyed!!!!!! This last General question was ANNNOYING AS HELL and it may have cost me the exam? But, who knows???


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Dang, you were close. I recall the time I passed lateral everyone was complaining about one problem that I found easy; but when I failed vertical I was complaining about a problem that everyone else said was easy. Sometimes you just need the exam questions to be "favorable" to your own skill set it seem. Luck of the draw I guess, at least you're not consistently deficient in one topic.


----------



## Structural Dude




----------



## YAZRABADI

Structural Dude said:


> View attachment 12420


congrats, this an amazing achievement....


----------



## SE-wishes

TehMightyEngineer said:


> Dang, you were close. I recall the time I passed lateral everyone was complaining about one problem that I found easy; but when I failed vertical I was complaining about a problem that everyone else said was easy. Sometimes you just need the exam questions to be "favorable" to your own skill set it seem. Luck of the draw I guess, at least you're not consistently deficient in one topic.


I dunno, after two attempts I don't know what is next. If I was younger I would leave this field for something different. I cannot imagine a way to be any more prepared than I was this time. It is an enormous commitment for a "competency" exam in which so much is riding on passing it. I wish I chose a different path; I certainly do not encourage anyone to enter this field.


----------



## AMS6158

I passed!!!!!!!!!! Omg!


----------



## iwri

Still waiting on Illinois to release the results. It is SO VERY HARD to see everyone getting their results and still be waiting. I am hoping for today!


----------



## Pur_SE_

Same here @iwri. Quietly waiting for any word from the Illinois Board and NCEES. I too hope today is the day!


----------



## Pur_SE_

AMS6158 said:


> I passed!!!!!!!!!! Omg!


Congrats! That is great news!


----------



## SE_Lat

Which states have already released their SE results? Is anybody here waiting for Florida?


----------



## TheBigGuy

Think we'll see Illinois today?


----------



## kl/r_robots

Still waiting in MN


----------



## sachin1983

Still awaiting TX results!


----------



## djsarata

Still waiting for results in NY...


----------



## SE-wishes

MA came out late yesterday afternoon


----------



## User1

WA was out yesterday, btw.


----------



## zas07001

CT isn’t out yet either.


----------



## TheBigGuy

Illinois is out on continental testing.  I failed.  Will be interesting to see my diagnostic.  I felt really comfortable on the exam except for one afternoon problem (the vertical wood) that I just completely bombed.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

SE-wishes said:


> I dunno, after two attempts I don't know what is next. If I was younger I would leave this field for something different. I cannot imagine a way to be any more prepared than I was this time. It is an enormous commitment for a "competency" exam in which so much is riding on passing it. I wish I chose a different path; I certainly do not encourage anyone to enter this field.


I understand what you mean (and agree it should not come down to luck of the draw if you know your stuff), so I offer you (and anyone else considering taking the SE exam) my thoughts; the exam is brutal (a little too much IMO) but it also means that if you pass this you should be respected as an engineer who is on-top of their game. The extreme difficulty adds distinction to someone calling themselves an SE in my mind. I highly doubt there are many license exams in the professional world harder than than the SE exam. I took the exam in a region that doesn't require an SE precisely because of this extreme challenge.

When I finally passed the SE exam I felt that I had learned just as much from studying for the SE exam as I had in college. I also felt that the SE exam had exposed me to many more things that I just hadn't fully learned in daily work. It was what truly allowed me to personally feel confident going out in the world and stating, "I am a structural engineer!"

I know it doesn't help with your immediate goals, but each time you work toward the SE is 6 months of effort to making yourself a better structural engineer. I spent 2 years working on the exam and it was brutal, but when I finally passed it was the sweetest feeling. Think of how many PDH hours or meetings or college courses we take that do nothing for us professionally. This time is not wasted, whether you pass or not.

So, with that, take a break to regroup. Figure out what you need to do differently this time around. Don't just do the same thing over again as it clearly didn't work. Try to mix things up and re-engage yourself so you can get back on the horse 100% motivated. You're so close, it would be a shame to quit now.


----------



## YAZRABADI

Unfortunately I did not pass second time around, I am really bummed, put hopeful. The sad part is that I knew my stuff but could not illustrate it to the grader for the afternoon. I will have to do it again and I have to come up with a way to tackle the afternoon this time. My morning was 30/40 and afternoon was IR,IR,U,A

Yaz


----------



## YAZRABADI

this was lateral buildings


----------



## rickaccused

I needed a break on this exam. This past year has been a nightmare after a nightmare. Each time my studying was interrupted by personal disasters. In the spring it was my grandmother passing away 3 weeks before the exam. This fall it was my son being born 15 weeks premature a month before the exam and spending every moment i wasn't sleeping or working, studying or in the hospital. I was praying that this exam would go easy on me. But as per usual, The exam was designed to hurt, break, and punish you for your career choice, and it certainly did that.

Now all that is left is the waiting in Connecticut, but i'm really not holding my breath. Who knows maybe I got lucky and the exam grader was kind.


----------



## SE-wishes

YAZRABADI said:


> Unfortunately I did not pass second time around, I am really bummed, put hopeful. The sad part is that I knew my stuff but could not illustrate it to the grader for the afternoon. I will have to do it again and I have to come up with a way to tackle the afternoon this time. My morning was 30/40 and afternoon was IR,IR,U,A
> 
> Yaz


Sounds like we were comparably close for lateral bldgs.  Such a bummer right? I was 28/40; A,A,U,IR.  That 3rd problem (General Analy) was awful, I kept flipping back and forth trying to get it straight in my mind; I went from Acceptable in the Spring to Unacceptable in the Fall on it, how does that happen?!


----------



## TheBigGuy

rickaccused said:


> I needed a break on this exam. This past year has been a nightmare after a nightmare. Each time my studying was interrupted by personal disasters. In the spring it was my grandmother passing away 3 weeks before the exam. This fall it was my son being born 15 weeks premature a month before the exam and spending every moment i wasn't sleeping or working, studying or in the hospital. I was praying that this exam would go easy on me. But as per usual, The exam was designed to hurt, break, and punish you for your career choice, and it certainly did that.
> 
> Now all that is left is the waiting in Connecticut, but i'm really not holding my breath. Who knows maybe I got lucky and the exam grader was kind.


When you eventually pass this exam, it will be crazy to look back and think about what you were able to overcome on your road to SE.


----------



## rickaccused

TheBigGuy said:


> When you eventually pass this exam, it will be crazy to look back and think about what you were able to overcome on your road to SE.


WHO SAYS THAT BULLSHIT CAN'T GET YOU A PASSING GRADE

Edit: That being said, I wrote all of the stuff down that I knew how to do. It's awesome that got me far enough to get the credit on that stupid general analysis problem.


----------



## CAStruc

Passed both first attempt. Logged over 400 hours study, 2 practice exams, 1000+ worked problems. Total study 3 months. 38 years young with 2-year old. Congrats to all who passed and for those who have not—study hard, commit and you will pass, I know it.


----------



## David Connor SE

rickaccused said:


> WHO SAYS THAT BULLSHIT CAN'T GET YOU A PASSING GRADE
> 
> Edit: That being said, I wrote all of the stuff down that I knew how to do. It's awesome that got me far enough to get the credit on that stupid general analysis problem.
> 
> View attachment 12427


This is the greatest "I Passed!" story I have ever heard.  Congratulations Rick!


----------



## David Connor SE

TehMightyEngineer said:


> I understand what you mean (and agree it should not come down to luck of the draw if you know your stuff), so I offer you (and anyone else considering taking the SE exam) my thoughts; the exam is brutal (a little too much IMO) but it also means that if you pass this you should be respected as an engineer who is on-top of their game. The extreme difficulty adds distinction to someone calling themselves an SE in my mind. I highly doubt there are many license exams in the professional world harder than than the SE exam. I took the exam in a region that doesn't require an SE precisely because of this extreme challenge.
> 
> When I finally passed the SE exam I felt that I had learned just as much from studying for the SE exam as I had in college. I also felt that the SE exam had exposed me to many more things that I just hadn't fully learned in daily work. It was what truly allowed me to personally feel confident going out in the world and stating, "I am a structural engineer!"
> 
> I know it doesn't help with your immediate goals, but each time you work toward the SE is 6 months of effort to making yourself a better structural engineer. I spent 2 years working on the exam and it was brutal, but when I finally passed it was the sweetest feeling. Think of how many PDH hours or meetings or college courses we take that do nothing for us professionally. This time is not wasted, whether you pass or not.
> 
> So, with that, take a break to regroup. Figure out what you need to do differently this time around. Don't just do the same thing over again as it clearly didn't work. Try to mix things up and re-engage yourself so you can get back on the horse 100% motivated. You're so close, it would be a shame to quit now.


For those of you that did not good news this week, see above from TehMightyEngineer. This is THE MOST DIFFICULT of any NCEES exam, so do not beat yourself up if you did not pass. For those that did pass, Congratulations!


----------



## LBC SE

I'm happy to say that, after about 440 total hours of review, two administrations of the exam, and a year of hell for my family, friends, and lack of ability to travel for work or vacation - I passed both parts of SE buildings exam. 

Thank you to @David Connor, SE for your reaffirmation of how close I came to passing last April. Thank you for the wonderful bridge book which helped me focus those skills for passing the lateral AM exam. Thank you to everyone on these boards who puts it all out there for us to learn from and share experiences, good, bad, happy and sad. If it weren't for the satire and good people here, I think I might have gone insane at some point over the past year. And thank you to PPI instructors who gave so much energy to helping us all learn how to conquer this monster of an exam. 

For anyone who didn't pass, don't quit. Hone those skills and get back out there for another administration!


----------



## CAStruc

I hadn't realized David was the author of the bridge book. After working that book I wasn't nervous about the AASHTO problems, although I did save them to the end of each morning session . I also used an earlier edition of AASHTO and did not seem to be a problem...


----------



## Nathan55

Dear NCEES,

Roses are red, violets aren’t blue
It’s amazing the pain that you put me through
I pay for your test, I studied so hard
“Unacceptable” you say! My psyche is scarred.
But surely, I think, the next time’s the charm?
Learn from my mistakes, ok what’s the harm?
With each failed attempt, it’s less likely I’ll pass
The tears I have shed, ‘twould surprise you, their mass.
I did what I could, bought your practice exam.
“Accurate practice”…we both know it’s a sham.

But oh well what’s the point, I’ll pay you again.
Each consecutive fail like a kick to the shin.
Don’t worry some say, this is what’s life’s like!
You fall, stand up tall, and get back on the bike.
But this is quite different, I sardonically say
These graders—with my emotions they play
They trick me and fool me in every way
What did I do wrong? No one can tell
Frustration so strong, it could make me yell.

But my dear friends that’s the end of this rhyme
Sorry that reading it took so much time.
NCEES there’s still time, for us to be friends
A simple, succinct and fair way to make amends.
In April when you see my dear test
Just put “acceptable”, let’s agree, it’d be best.


----------



## TheBigGuy

Illinois diagnostics are out.  I felt great during the exam.  I'm shocked at how poorly I did.

Despite feeling more comfortable than I did during previous attempts, my scores just aren't improving...


----------



## YAZRABADI

TheBigGuy said:


> When you eventually pass this exam, it will be crazy to look back and think about what you were able to overcome on your road to SE.


Yes sir. I am thinking of what to do next. The good news is that I did not see any problems that were new to me even if I did not answer them correct, so I don't know what the plan is, but there will be one that will get this slight off to the finish line. I have to.....


----------



## Chillhaus_SE

NY is out, I passed bridge lateral and am now an SE!! Doesn't feel real. Take EET, its worth every penny!


----------



## YAZRABADI

SE-wishes said:


> Sounds like we were comparably close for lateral bldgs.  Such a bummer right? I was 28/40; A,A,U,IR.  That 3rd problem (General Analy) was awful, I kept flipping back and forth trying to get it straight in my mind; I went from Acceptable in the Spring to Unacceptable in the Fall on it, how does that happen?!


Yes, sir, I have to come up with a new plan to tackle this test. Pray that we get it done next time


----------



## NCEng45

Well, 4 years, 64 exam hours, and about a year of cumulative studying later...I finally passed both exams (5th attempt for VF and 3rd attempt for LF).  I hope this can encourage those of you who aren't in the select few able to pass this thing on the first or second attempt.  Coming into this exam 4 years ago, I had never failed at any test I had taken (1 undergrad and 2 masters degrees included).  But this one is a different animal in every possible way.  It is certainly passable but will take every bit of effort and a little bit of good fortune to make it happen.  To be honest, I felt less confident this time around than past attempts.  In the past, I answered all the questions on both parts and in both exams.  On this one, I know I didn't get to answer half of one of the PM VF problems and incorrectly answers half of one of the LF PM problems.  I answers all the AM problems within the time limit confidently.  The only thing I can think of is that I simply was more accurate with the answers I gave in the morning (70% was the best I had done in the past) and perhaps explained myself better and more clearly in the PM questions with more traceable references (previous best was 1 acceptable and 2 needs improvements).

I will note that I did submit a set of comments to NCEES concerning some specific PM questions I felt were too time consuming for the 4 hour time limit and a question I felt was misleading.  I explained my reasoning and they did respond promptly that they were appreciative of my comments and would consider them when working on a passing score.  I do not know for sure if this helped but it seems reasonable that it may have.   I know some mentioned they missed the window for comments so I would encourage you in future exams to take advantage if you truely have a constructive comment.  Please do not use it to complain or provide unhelpful feedback as that doesn't help NCEES, you, or your peers.

So, to those of you stuck in the cycle of SE Exam failures, I know your pain and know that you can pass this thing still if you are close.  To those of you considering taking this exam, be warned that it will be a bigger sacrifice than you are likely considering and be sure you are in it for the long haul unless you are academically above most of the rest of us.  Congrats of course to all who passed.


----------



## Nathan55

NCEng45 said:


> Well, 4 years, 64 exam hours, and about a year of cumulative studying later...I finally passed both exams (5th attempt for VF and 3rd attempt for LF).  I hope this can encourage those of you who aren't in the select few able to pass this thing on the first or second attempt.  Coming into this exam 4 years ago, I had never failed at any test I had taken (1 undergrad and 2 masters degrees included).  But this one is a different animal in every possible way.  It is certainly passable but will take every bit of effort and a little bit of good fortune to make it happen.  To be honest, I felt less confident this time around than past attempts.  In the past, I answered all the questions on both parts and in both exams.  On this one, I know I didn't get to answer half of one of the PM VF problems and incorrectly answers half of one of the LF PM problems.  I answers all the AM problems within the time limit confidently.  The only thing I can think of is that I simply was more accurate with the answers I gave in the morning (70% was the best I had done in the past) and perhaps explained myself better and more clearly in the PM questions with more traceable references (previous best was 1 acceptable and 2 needs improvements).
> 
> I will note that I did submit a set of comments to NCEES concerning some specific PM questions I felt were too time consuming for the 4 hour time limit and a question I felt was misleading.  I explained my reasoning and they did respond promptly that they were appreciative of my comments and would consider them when working on a passing score.  I do not know for sure if this helped but it seems reasonable that it may have.   I know some mentioned they missed the window for comments so I would encourage you in future exams to take advantage if you truely have a constructive comment.  Please do not use it to complain or provide unhelpful feedback as that doesn't help NCEES, you, or your peers.
> 
> So, to those of you stuck in the cycle of SE Exam failures, I know your pain and know that you can pass this thing still if you are close.  To those of you considering taking this exam, be warned that it will be a bigger sacrifice than you are likely considering and be sure you are in it for the long haul unless you are academically above most of the rest of us.  Congrats of course to all who passed.


Congrats on passing. Glad to see your hard work paid off.


----------



## kl/r_robots

still waiting in MN. this is cruel and unusual punishment for my likely failure!


----------



## StruEng

kl/r_robots said:


> still waiting in MN. this is cruel and unusual punishment for my likely failure!


Apparently it's time consuming for the MN board to upload results for the 10 of us who took it... But maybe that's because 9 of those results will include a diagnostic . Which likely includes my results.


----------



## GTTrekkie

Well, Texas is in... First time and failed both with (2) A, (1) IR, (1) UA... Mornings were both about the same with 21 &amp; 25, Vert &amp; Lat, respectively. I can't say I'm overly surprised, both days were brutal. This April, I'll take only 1 day so that I have some sanity left, and hopefully my stomach will stop churning by then. At the end of the day its very disappointing but I did learn a lot outside of my day-to-day activities. 

Congrats to all who passed.

See you...out there


----------



## User1

GTTrekkie said:


> Well, Texas is in... First time and failed both with (2) A, (1) IR, (1) UA... Mornings were both about the same with 21 &amp; 25, Vert &amp; Lat, respectively. I can't say I'm overly surprised, both days were brutal. This April, I'll take only 1 day so that I have some sanity left, and hopefully my stomach will stop churning by then. At the end of the day its very disappointing but I did learn a lot outside of my day-to-day activities.
> 
> Congrats to all who passed.
> 
> See you...out there


I too am only taking vertical in april. first attempt in WA. Good luck with your studies!


----------



## HiroAndJen

GTTrekkie said:


> Well, Texas is in... First time and failed both with (2) A, (1) IR, (1) UA... Mornings were both about the same with 21 &amp; 25, Vert &amp; Lat, respectively. I can't say I'm overly surprised, both days were brutal. This April, I'll take only 1 day so that I have some sanity left, and hopefully my stomach will stop churning by then. At the end of the day its very disappointing but I did learn a lot outside of my day-to-day activities.
> 
> Congrats to all who passed.
> 
> See you...out there


Same here!   I'm super bummed because I knew I was hedging my bets on the Lateral Exam, but felt pretty solid about the Vertical Exam. 

However, I am pretty burnt by a lot of things in my personal life too. So I'm not 100% positive I have the energy to even take 1 of the 2 in April.

That being said, does anyone know how often and at what intervals they change the codes? Having just forked over a bucket of money, I don't want to have to do it again if I wait too long to retake the exams.


----------



## kl/r_robots

https://ncees.org/engineering/se/

per that webpage, any updates for the upcoming april exam should have been posted in November. hopefully that's the case!


----------



## kl/r_robots

so...only 6 first timers passed bridge lateral. uffda


----------



## kevo_55

kl/r_robots said:


> uffda


----------



## kl/r_robots

you betcha!


----------



## NCEng45

HiroAndJen said:


> Same here!   I'm super bummed because I knew I was hedging my bets on the Lateral Exam, but felt pretty solid about the Vertical Exam.
> 
> However, I am pretty burnt by a lot of things in my personal life too. So I'm not 100% positive I have the energy to even take 1 of the 2 in April.
> 
> That being said, does anyone know how often and at what intervals they change the codes? Having just forked over a bucket of money, I don't want to have to do it again if I wait too long to retake the exams.


Sorry to hear this.  I know how you can be burnt out as I posted above.  Definitely not going to tell you to just work harder and it will happen.  I will be real with you...make sure your priorities are in the order you want them.  If the exam is costing you things that are more important like family, your marriage, your kids, your health, etc, you may want to consider taking some time away and putting first things first.  This was probably my last attempt if it hadn't gone my way due to the strain on family.  I had finally reached a point that I was ok with not passing if that was the Lord's will.  It had been something I idolized and finally I gave it up and realized this wasn't going to complete me as a person.  So, just don't be afraid to take a step away if it is the right time for you.  If you are fine to go forward, take some time to think about specific ways you can improve and create a revised game plan on how you are going to get better.  Doing the same thing will not help.  Don't reinvent things that are working but do change things up if they aren't working.

In terms of the code updates, this is something I was fearful of as well.  For buildings, I know it is mostly based on when NCEES changes to the next IBC.  All the changes to the other codes are based on which versions are adopted by the IBC edition currently used by NCEES.   The IBC update is usually in the same increments as the code updates (every 3 years) but lagging a few years behind.  For instance, it is currently IBC 2015 as of the beginning of 2018.  I know in 2015 they first went from 2009 IBC to 2012 IBC.  Given this pattern, I would expect the change to occur at the beginning of 2021 for the NCEES to adopt the 2018 IBC for its codes.  Don't quote me on this as I am not an expert, but it seems reasonable.  Now, keep in mind, this change will be significant as essentially all of the codes will be revised, including the steel manual and ASCE 7 (which didn't change in the last update).  I hear the ASCE 7-16 is quite a big change and is one reason I was getting desperate to pass soon.

For AASHTO, I am not sure how often but I believe it is as often as they update the code but lagging behind a few years.  I would expect the frequency of updates and the lag distance to be consistent so you can look into when that one may update.  I do not know about future updates but the current version wasn't much different from before and I simply used the help of David Conner's Bridge book to update my older AASHTO version to the new one by swapping out only the sections that were noted as having changed.  I then recopied my hand notes and highlights for those sections only rather than for all the sections.  This prevented me from having to rehilight and renote all of the text.  I am a buildings person so that may be different if you are bridge focused and it may be different if the update is more significant next time.

Hope this helps...


----------



## David Connor SE

kl/r_robots said:


> https://ncees.org/engineering/se/
> 
> per that webpage, any updates for the upcoming april exam should have been posted in November. hopefully that's the case!


I asked NCEES this a couple weeks and per them they will not be changing the codes for the April 2019 exam.  Hopefully that will also be the case for the October 2019 exam, but I guess they could update then as well.  I do know that when they update to AASHTO 8th edition, it will be a pretty big change for the bridge exam. The changes from the 7th to 8th edition of AASHTO are extensive.


----------



## Nathan55

NCEng45 said:


> Sorry to hear this.  I know how you can be burnt out as I posted above.  Definitely not going to tell you to just work harder and it will happen.  I will be real with you...make sure your priorities are in the order you want them.  If the exam is costing you things that are more important like family, your marriage, your kids, your health, etc, you may want to consider taking some time away and putting first things first.  This was probably my last attempt if it hadn't gone my way due to the strain on family.  I had finally reached a point that I was ok with not passing if that was the Lord's will.  It had been something I idolized and finally I gave it up and realized this wasn't going to complete me as a person.  So, just don't be afraid to take a step away if it is the right time for you.  If you are fine to go forward, take some time to think about specific ways you can improve and create a revised game plan on how you are going to get better.  Doing the same thing will not help.  Don't reinvent things that are working but do change things up if they aren't working.
> 
> In terms of the code updates, this is something I was fearful of as well.  For buildings, I know it is mostly based on when NCEES changes to the next IBC.  All the changes to the other codes are based on which versions are adopted by the IBC edition currently used by NCEES.   The IBC update is usually in the same increments as the code updates (every 3 years) but lagging a few years behind.  For instance, it is currently IBC 2015 as of the beginning of 2018.  I know in 2015 they first went from 2009 IBC to 2012 IBC.  Given this pattern, I would expect the change to occur at the beginning of 2021 for the NCEES to adopt the 2018 IBC for its codes.  Don't quote me on this as I am not an expert, but it seems reasonable.  Now, keep in mind, this change will be significant as essentially all of the codes will be revised, including the steel manual and ASCE 7 (which didn't change in the last update).  I hear the ASCE 7-16 is quite a big change and is one reason I was getting desperate to pass soon.
> 
> For AASHTO, I am not sure how often but I believe it is as often as they update the code but lagging behind a few years.  I would expect the frequency of updates and the lag distance to be consistent so you can look into when that one may update.  I do not know about future updates but the current version wasn't much different from before and I simply used the help of David Conner's Bridge book to update my older AASHTO version to the new one by swapping out only the sections that were noted as having changed.  I then recopied my hand notes and highlights for those sections only rather than for all the sections.  This prevented me from having to rehilight and renote all of the text.  I am a buildings person so that may be different if you are bridge focused and it may be different if the update is more significant next time.
> 
> Hope this helps...


What are some things you did to change your study plan for success? I figure that everyone works the two practice exams (PPI &amp; NCEES) and even still, nearly 70% fail.


----------



## NCEng45

Nathan55 said:


> What are some things you did to change your study plan for success? I figure that everyone works the two practice exams (PPI &amp; NCEES) and even still, nearly 70% fail.


Nathan,

I would be happy to provide you with a detailed list of the improvements I have made during my journey.  I will put it together and send it to you.  I suppose it will be difficult to put much detail in a post like this so I may need to send it to you via a private message or email.  If you want me to do that (or if anyone else wants me to as well), let me know.


----------



## SE-wishes

I took the NCEES practice exam for Lateral, finished in 3 hours and got 36 or 37 out of 40! Real exam performance was not remotely close to that.


----------



## Nathan55

NCEng45 said:


> Nathan,
> 
> I would be happy to provide you with a detailed list of the improvements I have made during my journey.  I will put it together and send it to you.  I suppose it will be difficult to put much detail in a post like this so I may need to send it to you via a private message or email.  If you want me to do that (or if anyone else wants me to as well), let me know.


Thanks. I'll send a message.


----------



## NCEng45

SE-wishes said:


> I took the NCEES practice exam for Lateral, finished in 3 hours and got 36 or 37 out of 40! Real exam performance was not remotely close to that.


Iv'e had that frustration.  You likely need more problem type exposure and there are a limited set of problems.  Consider the following if you don't already have them:

1. PPI SE Structural Breadth 6 minute problems – Probably a little more involved than typical AM problems in my opinion so very good practice

2. PPI SE Solved Problems – Very good for PM preparation as the problems are a little more involved and difficult than what you will likely see.

3. PPI problems in back of PPI Concrete Design, Steel Design, and Seismic Design – Contains both AM and PM level problems.  Also, example problems throughout these texts were very helpful as practice

4. PPI STERM example problems and end of chapter problems – These were helpful but not as much as others.

5. PPI Practice Exams VF &amp; LF

6. McGraw Hill Practice Exams VF &amp; LF – these were good but had a fair amount of errors in them so be wise about checking your work.

7. NCEES Practice Exams VF &amp; LF

8. Many problems in reference text books.  Examples are helpful for sure.  Answers may not be available to practice problems at end unless you can get a solutions manual on Chegg or something.  I used the following for each of the major disciplines:

a. Wood: Design of Wood Structures by Breyer, et al. 7th ed.

b. Steel: Steel Structures Design &amp; Behavior by Salmon et al. 5th ed.

c. Concrete: Design of Reinforced Concrete by McCormac et al. 10th ed.

d. Masonry: Masonry Structural Design by Tanner &amp; Klingner 2nd ed.

e. Foundations: Foundation Design Principles &amp; Practices by Coduto 2nd ed.

f. Analysis: Structural Analysis by Hibbeler 9th ed.

9. David Connor’s Bridge Practice Problems VF &amp; LF combined text - This and an understanding of AASHTO and where to find things should be all you need for AM bridge problems.


----------



## NCEng45

I would also add that if you can compile a single spreadsheet with a reference to all the problems you found helpful based on topic type, this would likely be helpful both during the final stages of studying when you need to review certain topics and also as a quick exam reference.  Some nice person online posted their table and I started with that and added a few myself.  If I find out who to credit, I will, but you can likely find it via google.


----------



## NCEng45

Also, all of those text editions should be current code editions with exception to the wood reference.  It is the most current available but only 2012 NDS I believe.  But, not much has changed since then. Foundations and Analysis text might not reference the current codes but it doesn't apply much for those.


----------



## Chillhaus_SE

I definitely recommend this book to bridge test takers:

     Seismic and Wind Forces Structural Design Examples "4th Edition" - Alan Williams

Good for the AM and the PM buildings exam.


----------



## BI80

Passed Lateral Buildings in MA. This was my second try. Passed Vert Buildings this past spring. 

Good luck to all that are looking to pass (acceptable) in the spring!! You can do it!


----------



## David Connor SE

NCEng45 said:


> Iv'e had that frustration.  You likely need more problem type exposure and there are a limited set of problems.  Consider the following if you don't already have them:
> 
> 1. PPI SE Structural Breadth 6 minute problems – Probably a little more involved than typical AM problems in my opinion so very good practice
> 
> 2. PPI SE Solved Problems – Very good for PM preparation as the problems are a little more involved and difficult than what you will likely see.
> 
> 3. PPI problems in back of PPI Concrete Design, Steel Design, and Seismic Design – Contains both AM and PM level problems.  Also, example problems throughout these texts were very helpful as practice
> 
> 4. PPI STERM example problems and end of chapter problems – These were helpful but not as much as others.
> 
> 5. PPI Practice Exams VF &amp; LF
> 
> 6. McGraw Hill Practice Exams VF &amp; LF – these were good but had a fair amount of errors in them so be wise about checking your work.
> 
> 7. NCEES Practice Exams VF &amp; LF
> 
> 8. Many problems in reference text books.  Examples are helpful for sure.  Answers may not be available to practice problems at end unless you can get a solutions manual on Chegg or something.  I used the following for each of the major disciplines:
> 
> a. Wood: Design of Wood Structures by Breyer, et al. 7th ed.
> 
> b. Steel: Steel Structures Design &amp; Behavior by Salmon et al. 5th ed.
> 
> c. Concrete: Design of Reinforced Concrete by McCormac et al. 10th ed.
> 
> d. Masonry: Masonry Structural Design by Tanner &amp; Klingner 2nd ed.
> 
> e. Foundations: Foundation Design Principles &amp; Practices by Coduto 2nd ed.
> 
> f. Analysis: Structural Analysis by Hibbeler 9th ed.
> 
> 9. David Connor’s Bridge Practice Problems VF &amp; LF combined text - This and an understanding of AASHTO and where to find things should be all you need for AM bridge problems.


For the lateral exam, the best examples for seismic are SEAOC IBC Seismic Design Manual Vol. 1. Volumes 2-4 are also great. Absolutely essential before any other study guides for the lateral exam in my opinion.


----------



## David Connor SE

SE-wishes said:


> I took the NCEES practice exam for Lateral, finished in 3 hours and got 36 or 37 out of 40! Real exam performance was not remotely close to that.


The PPI SE exam by Joseph Schuster is much more in line with the difficulty of the actual exam in my opinion. NCEES practice SE exam is more like the Structural PE exam.


----------



## David Connor SE

Nathan55 said:


> What are some things you did to change your study plan for success? I figure that everyone works the two practice exams (PPI &amp; NCEES) and even still, nearly 70% fail.


If you look on my website www.davidconnorse.com there is an SE exam study calendar on the site that I recommend following in regards to how much you should study for each subject, etc. It is split into taking the vertical and lateral exams separately, which I also highly recommend doing.


----------



## wyoungPE

David Connor said:


> For the lateral exam, the best examples for seismic are SEAOC IBC Seismic Design Manual Vol. 1. Volumes 2-4 are also great. Absolutely essential before any other study guides for the lateral exam in my opinion.


I brought those along with me and they were very helpful resources for this pass October 2018 lateral exam. I also took the EET-USA class and bought David's book. I was extremely prepared for the morning portion of the exam.


----------



## kl/r_robots

PASSED in MN, first time lateral bridges, wow. Can't recommend EET enough, those guys are amazing. best of luck to the rest of you folks, put in the time, take EET, and you've got this!!!


----------



## onemanwolfpack

kl/r_robots said:


> PASSED in MN, first time lateral bridges, wow. Can't recommend EET enough, those guys are amazing. best of luck to the rest of you folks, put in the time, take EET, and you've got this!!!


Congrats! Looks like you were 1 of 6 to pass Lateral Bridges on their first attempt! Have you already passed Vertical, or is that next?


----------



## Chillhaus_SE

kl/r_robots said:


> PASSED in MN, first time lateral bridges, wow. Can't recommend EET enough, those guys are amazing. best of luck to the rest of you folks, put in the time, take EET, and you've got this!!!


Congrats!! I was in the class with you, we've got a good passing percent so far. I think we will be almost all of first time the passers! If that isnt reason enough to take EET..I dont know what is...


----------



## kl/r_robots

onemanwolfpack said:


> Congrats! Looks like you were 1 of 6 to pass Lateral Bridges on their first attempt! Have you already passed Vertical, or is that next?


already passed vertical, so no more tests for me! How about yourself? I only took EET for lateral, just used PPI books for the vertical portion and probably barely squeaked by.


----------



## onemanwolfpack

Chillhaus_SE said:


> Congrats!! I was in the class with you, we've got a good passing percent so far. I think we will be almost all of first time the passers! If that isnt reason enough to take EET..I dont know what is...


Well done! Which one(s) did you pass? Anymore left?



kl/r_robots said:


> already passed vertical, so no more tests for me! How about yourself? I only took EET for lateral, just used PPI books for the vertical portion and probably barely squeaked by.


A good feeling isn't it! I took both components last year, took EET for both of them, passed both first attempt.  I did the lateral first though, which was way harder in my opinion.


----------



## Nathan55

David Connor said:


> If you look on my website www.davidconnorse.com there is an SE exam study calendar on the site that I recommend following in regards to how much you should study for each subject, etc. It is split into taking the vertical and lateral exams separately, which I also highly recommend doing.


Agreed on the splitting up the exams. thanks. I looked at your calendar. Definitely useful. That's essentially the way I study. If only there was a study guide that just says what delineates acceptable, needs improvement, and unacceptable. Upon passing, my goal is to work at NCEES and find new ways to torture...I mean...test...aspiring SEs. My first day working at NCEES I'll meet a grader and say "I've been waiting for you. We meet again, at last. The circle is now complete. When I met you I was but the learner. Now, _I_ am the master."


----------



## nowamSE

After two tries I was able to pass. Failed lateral buildings by a few AM questions in April (mostly the bridge problems gave me trouble), but was able to do it this October. Made an account especially to give a big thank you to David Connor for the excellent Bridge Lateral AM practice problems book. It was the final piece of the puzzle for me to confidently tackle the AM.

I will agree that splitting up the exams will give better focus and results. Good luck to everybody who haven't yet passed!


----------



## David Connor SE

nowamSE said:


> After two tries I was able to pass. Failed lateral buildings by a few AM questions in April (mostly the bridge problems gave me trouble), but was able to do it this October. Made an account especially to give a big thank you to David Connor for the excellent Bridge Lateral AM practice problems book. It was the final piece of the puzzle for me to confidently tackle the AM.
> 
> I will agree that splitting up the exams will give better focus and results. Good luck to everybody who haven't yet passed!


Congrats on passing. I'm glad my book was the final piece of your puzzle to pass. 

Thank you for buying my book and the kudos!


----------



## Nathan55

David Connor said:


> Congrats on passing. I'm glad my book was the final piece of your puzzle to pass.
> 
> Thank you for buying my book and the kudos!


My honest fear is that your book is so good that NCEES takes notice and rewrites the test to up the difficulty, bridge-wise.


----------



## PMuelSE

Just wanted to drop my two cents here, you can refer to my full review on EET's prep course on the other thread.  I took PPI my first time and was severely disappointed by the lack of lateral material .  It had huge gaps, wasn't thorough, and regurgitated information off slides and the SERM.  I ended up passing vertical in April (because most of this can be found in the SERM with a few extra references), and did abysmally on lateral.   Then I took the EET course - it was night and day.  The course is so well planned, packed with information to help you feel competent on the basics of each material and concepts of lateral design.  My confidence at work has even skyrocketed since my time studying so rigorously for the course because I just feel like an overall better engineer.  If you're having trouble passing either portion of the exam, I highly recommend EET.  Good luck to you all!


----------

